
Virgin Orbit designs mass-producible ventilator for Covid-19 patients - VieEnCode
https://virginorbit.com/virgin-orbit-uci-and-ut-austin-design-new-mass-producible-ventilator-for-covid-19-patients/
======
tyingq
A demo of a cam mashing an ambu bag isn't terribly reassuring. Better than
nothing, of course.

The somewhat similar MIT design seemed to have more electronics, and thus
probably safeguards and measurements (tidal volume, pressure, etc).
[https://e-vent.mit.edu/](https://e-vent.mit.edu/) Maybe this just isn't shown
in the Virgin video?

